# Shaun White's private Silverton halfpipe



## mania

FIRST LOOK: Shaun White's private pipe - Red Bull Project X from Red Bull - Video

so they make it look like you 'have to' have a helicopter to get to the super secret location but everyone round here knows you can just ski up to it. he even gets a snowmobile tow to the top of the pipe. :roll:


----------



## dgosn

Even Silverton Mountain had to sell out to the park riders they harshed on early in their existence.


----------



## bigwoodyfoot

Next time anyone see's that pompous *little* spoiled redheaded stepchild freak, tackle him and call 911. The *little *ass has walked out on so many restaurant and bar tabs in Colorado, someone should hang wanted posters for his arrest. Better yet, forget the wanted posters, just get a rope. This ignorant* little* boy should grow up or go home to mommy and daddy, who as we all know, bought him his gold medals. Colorado's gunnin for ya Carrot Top!!!


----------



## JDHOG72

If I had that helicopter, I certainly wouldn't be wasting my time in that half pipe with all the sickness of Silverton around me....well maybe I would hit in on my way back to the heli pickup.


----------



## Dave Frank

That thing pretty clearly sits in a big run out zone. I bet they bomb it and use the fallout to make it. 

I wonder how much work it is to remake it after it gets slid upon.

So, I assume it sits on N. Forest land. I wonder how their permit works? Can anyone just go ride it?


----------



## Porkchop

I think thats the lamest thing i've ever seen on so many different levels. one thing kayaking has on skiing/snowboarding is that the top athletes have humility and class, it must have to do w/ the humbling nature of boating. i will never buy a red bull again. some one should kick that guys ass!


----------



## dgosn

Riding a halfpipe at Silverton Mountain is like jacking off in a whore house.


----------



## backblunt

dgosn said:


> Riding a halfpipe at Silverton Mountain is like jacking off in a whore house.


Quote of the day!


----------



## Jahve

Some friends told me about this half pipe and saw pics of it last year.. A sweet pipe in a sweet spot.... Also no you cant ride this basin unless you are with the silverton heli guys.. 

I dont know but it would be great to have your own half pipe. With all the cash that is put into olympic and other sports traning I dont think it is out of line for the best athlete in a sport to have a private spot to train..

One of these years shawn will get tired of the pipe and park scene and spend some real time up in AK... That will be fun to watch but for now it is cool that he is doin what he can to win gold again!!


----------



## caseybailey

"Also no you cant ride this basin unless you are with the silverton heli guys.. "

This doesn't sound very ******* to me. Are you the girl that always threatens to tell the teacher? This is the west! What...are the going to shoot me?


----------



## Ricky NM

"Also no you cant ride this basin unless you are with the silverton heli guys."

Not too sure on that... It looks to be right below storm peak, at the base of "The Grande" at Silverton Mountain, look at 2:23 on the video.


----------



## tmaggert

Check out the build video here. It was built by bombing the avalanche shoots. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## bobbuilds

I must say, all the work and tech info on the pipe is kind of cool, but what is everyone jelous about? It is 1 kid in the half pipe. Thats not even fun, half pipe. In Silverton of all fuckin places. They should move that venture to keystone. That shit is laughable man.


----------



## Chief Niwot

Porkchop said:


> I think thats the lamest thing i've ever seen on so many different levels. one thing kayaking has on skiing/snowboarding is that the top athletes have humility and class, it must have to do w/ the humbling nature of boating. i will never buy a red bull again. some one should kick that guys ass!


Totally lame, I agree. Kayaking and canoeing  top athletes have no where near the support, media, fans, and money behind them, thank god, otherwise we would have Shawn Whites to deal with in our sport too.


----------



## d.e.

I think Mania is trolling just to show off his avatar.:-D


----------



## Phillips

Yeah my thoughts exactly



JDHOG72 said:


> If I had that helicopter, I certainly wouldn't be wasting my time in that half pipe with all the sickness of Silverton around me....well maybe I would hit in on my way back to the heli pickup.


----------



## Porkchop

silverton 2 years ago = unique, badass, hardcore, unconventional, humble
silverton now = bill-board, playground for the famous, sold-out!


----------



## Jahve

When I first the pics last year my first idea was that it would be sweeeet to load up the sleds and get pics of a crew in there poachin that spot... Just to poke some fun at the whole deal.... 

I asked the folks that I know who live in silverton - they said that it would be very hard even with sleds and that the heli guys ski, do avy work, and keep a eye on that terrain. I dont know the line where and where you cant ride up there and with the other bc terrain around silverton there is no need to even push ridin the sleds up that basin - unless you were lookin at gettin on that pipe.... 

As far as settin up the pipe in silverton well if he puts it any where near the I-70 or the front range mess it well lets say it would not have worked.. A athlete of his caliber does not need little johnny and sally dropin in on him - just not safe for anyone.. So it has to be private!! 

It would not work in many places in Utah or the up in North West... No way cali would have worked.. Kinda would have been funny to set it up in Canada (BC) so that he could train for the olympics on canadian soil... Maybe somewhere in wyo, montana or idaho could have worked..

Think of all the tax payer money that goes into training olympic athletes.. Shawn did this with money out of his own and red bulls pocket!! 

What I am sayin is that I think he picked just about the perfect spot for what he needed and hopefully is rewarded with a gold metal for his efforts!!! I can alredy hear the chant - USA!!! USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!

Also casey my buddies are sure gettin a kick out of me being a gun carring tattle tale little girl... Thanks for the laugh but I will leave the tattle tale role to the hippies who blow a dread or two if they even see a crew unloading sleds... They seem to be more suited to it anyway ....


----------



## hartle

you dont need a helicopter to get there


----------



## sarahkonamojo

three big cats got in there. Drove in there.
Sounds like the pipe snow quality is high. Too bad they can't bring that to the competition.
the big marketing machine at its current finest... This is super cool but not for you. Not yours. Can't have it. But here, drink this gawd awful stuff. Corn syrup and caffeine, yum. Watch what this dude can do. Have another.


----------



## Izza

Chief Niwot said:


> Totally lame, I agree. Kayaking and canoeing  top athletes have no where near the support, media, fans, and money behind them, thank god, otherwise we would have Shawn Whites to deal with in our sport too.


I disagree - the douchiest red bull athelete possibly ever is a kayaker.

Tao Berman - douchebag extraordinaire!


----------



## Canada

*Pretty damn cool*

I hope he is learning a ton of new tricks that will allow him to put up a gold.

Seriously, Who cares what someone is doing in the middle of a run out. His and his sponsor’s money. If I liked to ride in the pipe I would be envious! I like this alot more then the Olympic team closing a run through the middle of a resort to train. I hope the whole team is doing something similar.


----------



## ryguy

I think its pretty cool, Why not? Look at all the people involved, from truck drivers to cat drivers, photographers, the whole entourage probably spent some serious coin in Colorado, and created jobs... all for a kid to snowboard. A little excessive, I agree, but shit its better than Red-bull announcing lay-offs and cut backs. 

I think redbull has done nothing but help extreme sports. I think its cool that someone can become a mega millionaire by skate boarding and snowboarding.


----------



## Porkchop

you expect me to believe that little jibber spent more than a couple of afternoons up there for a photo shoot. training for "the gold" by himself.


----------



## caseybailey

Porkchop said:


> silverton 2 years ago = unique, badass, hardcore, unconventional, humble
> silverton now = bill-board, playground for the famous, sold-out!


 Wow! That's a bold statement coming out of the Vail valley.


----------



## JDHOG72

caseybailey said:


> Wow! That's a bold statement coming out of the Vail valley.


But he lives in Eagypt......


----------



## storm11

I know there were a few Durango kids that went up and poached it... easy 45 minute hike on a groomed road.


----------



## Porkchop

I just sayn that i thought silverton had something super special and now i'm not so sure. I know they have to pay the bills and i'm sure some folks are waving some big bucks in there face. I just hope they keep their focus on being a "hardcore" resort. I know well the effects of corporate resorts on their surrounding communities. I don't really think silverton has sold out yet but i think it could happen.


----------



## Porkchop

oh, and its really the eagle valley as there is no vail river.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Big F'ing Deal. Good for him. Its not like he's the only person on the planet that has built a private training ground. Several of the top moto guys have private courses. Top skateboard professionals have monster ramps for personal training. If you are gonna launch 20 ft in the air, you need a place to practice. 

The difference with a monster half pipe is unless you build the worlds largest freezer, you are relying on mother nature for your building materials (snow) which means elevation, snowfall, and gradient for the pipe. 

In general I think folks that get really upset about this kind of stuff are generally simply jealous. 

As for silverton selling out... gimme a break. Nobody runs a resort just for cool points, its a business, and somebody has to pay the bills. A partnership with one of the most notable snow sports athletes and an olympic gold medalist is a no brainer.

If I had a bazillion dollars, after I cured world hunger, solved global warming, and brought peace to the earth you can be damn sure I'd have a personal heli ski chalet, and I'd build my own personal personal man made whitewater creek... it would be a full scale replica of OBJ, embudo, and the big south, back to back with no flatwater.


----------



## benjicross

*super tubing*

I tubed that last year, at about 2 in the morning completely smashed. We had the boys in the cats lighting it up for us and were snowmo shuttling laps. Unreal fun dropping into a 22ft super pipe on a tube.


----------



## Canada

*Anticipate seeing this 6 times a day during olympics*

The networks will eat this up. Huge promo for red bull and silverton resort. I'd rather see this then another 10 minute piece on the adversity Jane or Jack overcame on their journey to olympic jockdom. 

Silverton will get a ton of press on this. No brainer in my mind


----------



## snowjunkie

Porkchop said:


> you expect me to believe that little jibber spent more than a couple of afternoons up there for a photo shoot. training for "the gold" by himself.


Problem was too much snow, so he had to poach our lines with out hiking. It's all accessible and anyone who want to get to it can. Mama nature will thin out the heard on her own.


----------



## bdraughon

i'd love to have a half pipe all to myself at the bottom of a great mountain like that. but as said above i don't think i would use a heli to ride a pipe all day. that kinda goes with my idea of it being stupid to spend $500 a year on a pass and spend all day at a park on rails that could be in my back yard. if i was there i'd be at the start at the top of the mountain.

"With all the cash that is put into olympic and other sports traning I dont think it is out of line for the best athlete in a sport to have a private spot to train.."

i'm sure some Olympic training has a lot of money and support. but the few olympic slalum kayakers i've know have to do it all on their own and their not allowed to be sponsored. so building your own river doesn't work. i wonder if the pipe is on public land and if they would try to keep anyone who hiked there off of it.

i guess i'm glad he has his own now. maybe he won't go back to breck and try to brake the lift and have a mechanic kick him off again.


----------



## brettb

he's a ****! what happend to the attitude of the top athletes?
my 2 facvorites are Marc Andre Bellevue and Ingrid Backstrom, no frills happy rippers


----------



## mhelm

I love all the negative responses... look at the # of views and replies. Just having his name on this post has gotten so many people to check it out. That is why he makes the big bucks! Like him or not, he's got skills.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

He makes big bucks AND has an awesome life making a living at snowboarding, I sense some jealousy.


----------



## Porkchop

where do you hide money from a snowboarder?


Under the soap!


----------



## ric

*Shaun White?*

Who's Shaun White, I click on because of the Silverton connection!
Don't bother going there...... No running water, pit toilets, no base area, have to hike to much and to exspensive


----------



## bldrmorgan

mhelm said:


> I love all the negative responses... look at the # of views and replies. Just having his name on this post has gotten so many people to check it out. That is why he makes the big bucks! Like him or not, he's got skills.


Yeah, the kid has skills. But he's an arrogant asshole, and that's why people around here hate him. If he'd act like a stand up guy he would have so much more respect.


----------

